# Eurovox max v3



## sundip (May 11, 2006)

Hi,

having just bought a eurovox cable box, I am struggling to get tivo to change the channels, can anyone help? I have selected Eurovox from the setuo menu but none of the codes seem to work.

Please help

Thanks in advance,

Sundip


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Naughty!!

You could get a pronto which will read the codes, email them off to a great moderator on the site and he will have TiVo update the IR database..

The Dream 500c is apparently covered with correct codes on the site, I remembered a thread about it recently.


----------



## sundip (May 11, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you very much for the advice, i'm afraid you've lost me though as I am not technical in any way shape or form. Can you please let me know what a pronto is, where to get one from and how much it costs. Also who would I then need to send the codes to?

Thanks again really appreciate the help.

Sundip


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> Naughty!!


Eh?


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

Sundip

I'm no expert & no I don't have a Pronto,here an explanation that might not be technically 100% but I hope explains the process:

The Pronto is made by Philips. It's to remote controls what Tivo is to HDD recorders

Here's a description:

http://www.mustavit.co.uk/acatalog/Remote_Controls.html?gclid=CLSx7rXz14UCFTZmEgodUUbRhQ

Although there are some common ones there is no universal code system used with remote controls anymore than the world speaks one language. At the moment your Tivo does not cannot speak Eurovox.

You point your remote at the Pronto and press the keys and the Pronto captures the codes that are transmitted there will be a process for this. The captured codes can then be downloaded off the Pronto. The download can then be sent to Tivo via the moderator mentioned earlier on this thread. Tivo then incorporate the codes in to the Tivo IR code list and send them out to all Tivos as an update. All Tivo's will then be able to speak Eurovox. Your remote code will appear in the Tivo remote database & then you can select it in setup. Your Tivo will then mimic your remote control & change the channels on the device vialthe IR wand just as if you had pressed the remote buttons yourself.

As you can see the Pronto is about £265 which is a lot to fork out just to get your remote codes captured. Maybe there is another Forum member who lives nearby who has a Pronto & can help you out ?

I have a mate who is an expert on IR codes so I'm going to ask him if there are any cheaper methods but he's away for the next month so it will be a while before I get an answer.

Good luck

Tony


----------



## sundip (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Tony for your response, explanation and kind offer of assistance. 

Best regards

Sundip


----------



## sundip (May 11, 2006)

Hi,

I now have an RCF file using a marantz RC5400 remote controll, unfortunately I do not know how to attach files or if anyone can use it. I have also noted the various codes for each relevant key, listed below.

Can anyone do anything with this to make the eurovox max work with tivo for all those people who need help?

If you require the rcf file then please ler me know so I can either use my personal email to attach it or tell me how to attach a file on this forum.

Keystrokes below, thanks in advance and hope this helps all those affected including myself.

Key1: 0000 006D 0026 0000 0155 00AB 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 06EB 0155 0056 0015 0E55 0155 0056 0015 00AB

Key2: 0000 006D 0028 0000 0155 00AB 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 06EB 0155 0056 0015 0E55 0155 0056 0015 0E55 0155 0056 0015 00AB

Key3: 0000 0068 002A 0000 0164 00B4 0017 0017 0017 0043 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0043 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0043 0017 0043 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0017 0043 0017 0043 0017 0043 0017 0043 0017 0043 0017 0043 0017 0738 0164 0059 0017 0017 0164 0059 0017 0017 0164 0059 0017 0017 0164 0059 0017 00B4

Key4: 0000 006D 0028 0000 0155 00AB 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0015 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 0041 0015 06EB 0155 0056 0015 0E55 0155 0056 0015 0E55 0155 0056 0015 00AB

Key5: 0000 0068 0028 0000 0164 00B4 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0738 0164 0059 0016 0EF5 0164 0059 0016 0EF5 0164 0059 0016 00B4

Key6: 0000 0068 0028 0000 0164 00B4 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0043 0016 0738 0164 0059 0016 0EF5 0164 0059 0016 0EF5 0164 0059 0016 00B4

Key7: 0000 006D 0026 0000 0155 00AC 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 06EB 0155 0056 0016 0E55 0155 0056 0016 00AC

Key8: 0000 006D 002A 0000 0155 00AC 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 06EB 0155 0056 0016 0016 0155 0056 0016 0016 0155 0056 0016 0016 0155 0056 0016 00AC

Key9: 0000 006D 0028 0000 0155 00AC 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 06EB 0155 0056 0016 0E55 0155 0056 0016 0E55 0155 0056 0016 00AC

Key0: 0000 006D 0028 0000 0155 00AC 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 0040 0016 06EB 0155 0056 0016 0E55 0155 0056 0016 0E55 0155 0056 0016 00AC

Regards

Sundip


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

I've converted these codes and sent them to TiVo. Beta support should be available very soon - I'll let you know when in this thread.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

These are available as beta codes to try. Select code 88882 under the TIVO brand.

Please let me know if they work.

Thanks.


----------



## sundip (May 11, 2006)

Hi Gary,

Yep they work. Thank you very much.

Sundip


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

These are now available as code 20069 under manufacturer Eurovox. Please switch to these production codes if you were using the beta ones.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

HI,

Does anyone know if the Eurovox option in the list as Gary kindly added above will work for a Eurovox V 2008 box please?


----------



## bhedge (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes the codes do work with Eurovox V 2008 though they could do with the 'OK' key too to speed up channel changes.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone know if the codes work with Eurovox ex5000 PVR please?


----------



## Cookiez (Feb 21, 2006)

I'd like to know this too.
Thinking of buying one

its as near as I'm gonna get to my current set up.


----------



## EsSa (Feb 22, 2005)

big_dirk said:


> Anyone know if the codes work with Eurovox ex5000 PVR please?


Don't think it does.


----------



## dubal (Oct 11, 2008)

sundip said:


> Hi,
> 
> I now have an RCF file using a marantz RC5400 remote controll, unfortunately I do not know how to attach files or if anyone can use it. I have also noted the various codes for each relevant key, listed below.
> 
> ...


These work great TY, any chance of doing the favourites button?

Thanks
Dubal


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

big_dirk said:


> Anyone know if the codes work with Eurovox ex5000 PVR please?


Anyone got any ideas on this please?


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

just to update this i've had so far mild success by:

in the Tivo menu > Recorder & Phone setup > Set Top Box Control > Eurovox & press select > right > select "no leading zero's" > right, select "no" > right > select "Yes use the front infra red blaster" (if your Eurovox is not hidden), then go past the test section & select code "20079-Fast"

Although I think I now need a CDF file for the Eurovox to map the channel list as TiVo sees the channels, I'll post back if that works!


----------



## bebster (Mar 8, 2009)

Glad you got it working


----------

